# IRQ Gerätekonflikt und WinXP



## perelin (27. Dezember 2002)

Hi Allezusammen,
Problem: Meine Grafikkarte (MSI, GeForceTi4200) und meine Soundkarte (Genius, SoundMaker Value 4.1) teilen sich einen IRQ (nämlich 11). Laut Windows Handbuch kein Problem, aber bei mir führt es dazu, dass meine System die Grafikkarte nicht initialisiert, wenn die Soundtreiber installiert sind -   schwarzer Monitor nach dem Windows Splashscreen, danach ... nichts. Sobald ich mit der zuletzt funktionierenden Konfiguration (ohne Soundtreiber) starte ist alles wieder flockig und ich kann die Soundtreiber neu installieren und Sourround geniessen - bis zum nächsten Neustart, dann geht dass Spiel von vorne los.
Meine Versuche die IRQ umzusetzen sind kläglich an Windows gescheitert. Im Gerätemanager habe ich keinen Zugang zu den Eigenschaften der IRQ Ressource - weder bei der Sound noch bei der Grafikkarte. Umstecken hat auch nichts gebracht. 
Ich brauche Hilfe, dringend.

Sebastian


----------



## CSF-Lady (30. Dezember 2002)

*hmmm*

Huhu, 
gehe in den geräte manager dann auf computer-> ACPI PC->Eigenschaften von ACPI PC->Treiber->Treiber Aktualiseren->Treiber selbst aus der liste auswählen (unterer punkt)-> Wähle dann standard pc aus. Starte den computer neu. Jetzt dürftest du wieder im geräte manager die icq manuell belegen dürfen (hoffentlich). 

Ansonsten Viel Glück, lass Dich nicht stressen.
Denk immer dran das es nunmal "nur" ein Windows ist....

Ich hoffe das funzt...

(also hab n ähnliches Prob, hab das gerade getestet, geht nicht!)
Vielleicht hast Du mehr Glück. Den Tip hatte ich von der Chip Website...


----------

